# Champion break in so far..



## Rpgenct (Aug 5, 2021)

First thanks all for comments on my other thread. Appreciate input.

So I got the Champion 6250 open inverter about 2 weeks ago. Broke it in for Henri..

Did the break in (5 hrs) across 2 days and did first oil change. Oil came out somewhat darker and my mag dip stick had crap on it, but didn’t seem too bad. the oil change on this is easy with the tube that flex’s down to drain and the included tube to refill…

Threw in some more 10w-30 and will run it 2 more hours on a higher load cycle and change oil again. Maybe I’ll run it for a few more and do a third change of 10w-30 before going synthetic route since I’ve got a gal of some lying around.

it starts real easy 2nd pull every time. And in the last 3 hour run at about 30% (1500-1800W varying load) load it went thru about a gallon or slightly less. Which is dead on spec surprisingly. I expected it to burn more since it was new. 

the noise level is also surprisingly on spec…using an iPhone db app (yah probably not totally accurate) and standing 23 feet away, but opposite side of muffler…it read 67 db. But 67 is louder than you think….

im getting 20 foot of 1/2” sized galvanized grade 40 mooring chain…used chain so some surface rust….very heavy chain….and not easy to cut thru so quickly…will be chained around my ground level deck footing….lol…my neighborhood is safe…but why take chances!

electrician stops by soon to install interlock kit and inlet box. I’m having him use 6/4 wire from the box to panel (about a 45 foot run)…in case I want to upgrade to a 50A set up in future. I have a 40’ Reliance 10ga gen cord. That combo should be perfect for 30A…


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

I may be finally breaking in my inverters next week. That disturbance that's headed for the Gulf is tracking to my area, if the tracks hold over the next couple of days.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

So... you’re breaking them in before the storm arrives right? 😉 Dutchy


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

Nice job on the break-in. I did the same with my oil changes...cleaned out all of the initial shavings after the first few hours and again after a few more hours. Now I'll do it every 50 hours or so. Those magnetic dipsticks catch quite a bit of grit.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

amen on the mag dip sticks and mag drain plugs.
they sure help for sure!

just think all that trash would have been up in the open crank shaft bearings!


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

Dutchy491 said:


> So... you’re breaking them in before the storm arrives right? 😉 Dutchy


We will probably have to work tomorrow, but I will start my preps this evening after work. I'm going to fill up a couple of 5 gallon gas cans and move some equipment. This one could hit as a Cat 3 or 4. That would be enough to knock out power for at least a few days. If it all goes down like that, I'll let you guys know how the generators performed. With pics to capture the action.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

shoot video!
lol
you tube likes storm content!


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

Fear not Swamp. You have been there long enough to know that they never go in where the early spaghetti models indicate. God help the people 200 miles to either side of you though. 

That would be me...

My EU7000i is still in the box. I guess I need to get out there and break it in.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

Ground Fault said:


> Fear not Swamp. They NEVER go in where the early spaghetti models indicate. God help the people 200 miles to either side of you though.
> 
> That would be me...


There's some pretty unnerving agreement between all of the models on where this thing is going to go. So far, they are predicting it will be a weak storm which I think is probably optimistic. Once it gets over the warm waters of the Gulf, it's probably going to strengthen quickly.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Get your genies running to be sure that they’re available. Grab some extra gas and anything else that might be essential. Prayers to God that you be safe, Dutchy


----------



## Rpgenct (Aug 5, 2021)

Good luck with the storm guys. Be safe


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Ground Fault said:


> Fear not Swamp. You have been there long enough to know that they never go in where the early spaghetti models indicate. God help the people 200 miles to either side of you though.
> 
> That would be me...
> 
> My EU7000i is still in the box. I guess I need to get out there and break it in.


My imagination immediately went to a collectible toy. “Mint condition eu7000 in original packaging.” lol

Never too soon to break it in.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

LaSwamp said:


> We will probably have to work tomorrow, but I will start my preps this evening after work. I'm going to fill up a couple of 5 gallon gas cans and move some equipment. This one could hit as a Cat 3 or 4. That would be enough to knock out power for at least a few days. If it all goes down like that, I'll let you guys know how the generators performed. With pics to capture the action.


No one wants big damage, but a simple power outage to validate the work and effort is always nice.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

stay safe out there guys!
and make sure the gens and cords are up high...


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

I didnt bother breaking mine in, because I use the gen very rarly, so the monthly exercise runs have broken it in for me.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

I checked the current track this morning. I can see my house. I also saw that it's now predicted to be a major hurricane now. I was expecting that. I didn't think it was going to remain a weak storm, especially once it got out over the gulf. This thing could get pretty powerful. 

I topped off the Firman and filled two gas cans. All told, I have about 40-50 gallons on hand should the outage be a long one. I have batteries on the charger. That Homelite generator I tuned up last week I got back to my friend so he's now ready for the storm. The last time we had a storm like this come through, I lost power for a week. Some places lost power for longer than that. This is going to be my first real storm with generator power. This time, I have three window a/c units. All four kids are going to be home, so mama will rest a lot easier. 

I'm trying to think of anything else I need to do, but part of the reason I've been prepping all this time is so when the time came, I would be ready.


----------



## AndrewL (Jul 24, 2017)

Add a couple quarts of oil, a spark plug and other consumables your unit ma need to your checklist.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

LaSwamp said:


> I checked the current track this morning. I can see my house. I also saw that it's now predicted to be a major hurricane now. I was expecting that. I didn't think it was going to remain a weak storm, especially once it got out over the gulf. This thing could get pretty powerful.
> 
> I topped off the Firman and filled two gas cans. All told, I have about 40-50 gallons on hand should the outage be a long one. I have batteries on the charger. That Homelite generator I tuned up last week I got back to my friend so he's now ready for the storm. The last time we had a storm like this come through, I lost power for a week. Some places lost power for longer than that. This is going to be my first real storm with generator power. This time, I have three window a/c units. All four kids are going to be home, so mama will rest a lot easier.
> 
> I'm trying to think of anything else I need to do, but part of the reason I've been prepping all this time is so when the time came, I would be ready.


you do have plenty of bottled water on hand and a camp stove right?
plenty of canned milk for the kids
and lots of mac and cheese! lol!
that stuff makes a great mre to have on hand!
and keeps 3 years past date if you store it right on the dry box stuff.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

iowagold said:


> you do have plenty of bottled water on hand and a camp stove right?
> plenty of canned milk for the kids
> and lots of mac and cheese! lol!
> that stuff makes a great mre to have on hand!
> and keeps 3 years past date if you store it right on the dry box stuff.


We're supposed to have lots of bottled water, although I am waiting to get an answer from my SO as to whether or not she went to the store last night when she said she would. She seems to be dodging the question which makes me a bit uneasy. I don't know if she picked up any milk. I'm hoping to get some kind of straight answer from her soon, although from what I'm hearing, the stores have been picked clean and plastic bags are already appearing on gas handles at the stations. That why I filled up some gas can last night because I knew today was going to be bedlam,


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

we keep canned milk on hand 7/24 365 
you can always use that for making soups and for mac and cheese when you rotate stock every 1-3 years depending on the can dates....
they have sales on the stuff in dec and jan after the holidays too!
just a tip!


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

iowagold said:


> we keep canned milk on hand 7/24 365
> you can always use that for making soups and for mac and cheese when you rotate stock every 1-3 years depending on the can dates....
> they have sales on the stuff in dec and jan after the holidays too!
> just a tip!


I like to use it in my coffee, so I keep a supply in the pantry.


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

We do too: it's 13 miles to the nearest milk when you want a bowl of cereal at 9pm. Not handy. Amazon has boxed quarts of milk with screw-on lids available that we discovered during provisioning for the pandemic. Not cheap, but then...what is these days? You are paying for convenience, because..._who wants to drive 13 miles at 9pm? _ _ For milk? _Tastes a little "different", but add a little hazelnut syrup or vanilla extract and you'll be onto a new adventure. Glass of this and a can of Dollar Tree beef stew: Breakfast of Champions! Only think more important post-hurricane than canned milk? Canned bacon.

I can't tell you how many bowls of cereal my Grandma served me using canned condensed milk. And I liked it. Get yer' kids taken away by CPS for doing that now...


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yup canned cow!
watch the dates...
yea there is carton milk that lasts several months now as well....
i like the real can for long term storage...
yea on the dry grapenuts cereal the canned milk tastes good as well as chex wheat...

those cam lock o ring lids they have at menards and the food grade white 5 gallon buckets are real good for cereal storage...
we have amish stores that have the super large bags of honey bunches of oats..
5 of those fit a bucket well...
and just date the bucket.
if cool and dry that stuff will store well for a couple of years.
i use coolers for the rice bag storage and beans are in the cam locks.
i buy that stuff in the winter when it is cooler and dryer out...
it stores better.

i eat a lot of rice...
i love fried rice for breakfast!
and is real good with chunky soup over it!
and then there is rich with chili over it.
that rice and beans thing just works for survival food...
good balance.


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

I have some of this for backup storage...lasts 6-9 months:








Amazon.com: Horizon Organic Shelf-Stable Whole Milk Boxes, 8 oz., 12 Pack : Grocery & Gourmet Food


Amazon.com: Horizon Organic Shelf-Stable Whole Milk Boxes, 8 oz., 12 Pack : Grocery & Gourmet Food



www.amazon.com


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

oh yea i saw that stuff in Quick stores here.. taste is not too bad.
if it is super cold with chocolate mix i bet you would be hard pressed to tell the difference.


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

Those little 8 ounce milks are great out in the boat for a change-up, especially night fishing. We grew up eating rice instead of hash browns for breakfast. That's what happens when most everyone in your church is a rice farmer. LOTS of rice. Grandma served rice EVERY MEAL in her boarding house, and continued doing so until she died. _I can do without rice._ As for the beans and rice, if it has andouille in it then put a Mason jar of pepper sauce on the table and stand back. That's a way of life down here. I ran into a ham bone looking for something else in the laydown freezer earlier this evening. Y'all done made me hungry. I think I'll go soak some beans...


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

there ya go!
some carrots, celery and lots of onion.... (i love onion) maybe some onion powder as well!
and 8 to 12 hours slow cook later some real good ham and beans!
and it does freeze well too!
i get hams in jan after christmas when they are on sale, same after easter...
and get out the LARGE roasters for making ham and beans...
and that is good over rice as well.....
but i prefer corn bread!


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

Four of five heat cycles in a pot of beans and the gravy that makes. Mouth now watering...
Green onions and cornbread on the side.

Must. Stop.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

LOL!
i had beans last night!
yum!
glad to have had those as a freezer mre.
and fresh corn bread.


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

Looks like it' hitting hard. Good luck @LaSwamp


----------

